# WANTED : ORLANDO 11/13 for 7 NIGHTS . ANY SIZED UNIT



## dleroux000 (Nov 3, 2019)

Anything in Orlando for a week checking in Wednesday 11/13 and checking out 11/19-20 .

Send me a direct message or email direct at backupemail9256@gmail.com

Dale


----------



## Mlev (Nov 3, 2019)

Sent email.


----------



## bigguitaral (Nov 4, 2019)

Mlev said:


> Sent email.


Sent you an e-mail


----------



## Mlev (Nov 4, 2019)

I did not get email.


----------



## Mlev (Nov 4, 2019)

Call or text 248-390-4859.
I did not get your email.


----------

